# Learn How To Cater To Teams With New Transfer Express Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

As the spring sports season gets into full swing, many decorators will be getting orders to add team names and numbers to uniforms and practice jerseys. In a new video presented by Transfer Express, you can learn how to fulfill orders such as these with the least amount of time and labor. 

The “Screen Printed Names & Numbers” video (Play Video | Transfer Express) walks the viewer through the products available and the simplicity of the process. 

Screen printed names are prespaced, come in four sizes, five fonts, and 21 colors. Screen printed numbers are printed on a grid to make alignment of double digits fast and accurate. You can choose from 50 colors of numbers. 

Names and numbers have the look and durability of direct screen printing, but are heat applied in only four seconds. If you order by 11 a.m., they ship the same day. 

STAHLS’ Transfer Express is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

